# Surefire E-Series Mule --- Accepts McGizmo/Aleph light engines



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 2, 2013)

While going through some parts in my modding box I came across a few Surefire E-series incandescent heads and for some reason had the idea to make one into a mule head that accepts McGizmo/Aleph light engines. 

I sold my Aleph mule head and have wanted one to replace it...guess this will work.

It's a very simple modification and I don't recall seeing this done before. The head was put in the lathe chuck, removed the reflector, used a 13/16-20 tap to thread the inside of the head, and added a domed window. The domed window probably isn't needed. Lastly the hex portion was cut off to shorten it up and a relief cut to fit the o-ring on the body.:devil:








Before & After:
There are two different bezels here. You can see the difference in depth of the bezel crenalations. I ended up swapping the domed window into the deep bezel. The standard flat window works as well with plenty of clearance for the emitter dome. 





The underside has a relief cut for the o-ring. (not shown)


----------



## Icarus (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Surefire E1e Mule --- Accepts McGizmo/Aleph light engines*

Very nice! It looks at least as good as a real mule head! :thumbsup:

BTW where did you get that 13/16-20 tap?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Surefire E1e Mule --- Accepts McGizmo/Aleph light engines*



Icarus said:


> Very nice! It looks at least as good as a real mule head! :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW where did you get that 13/16-20 tap?




Thanks!

I bought the tap from an eBay store.


----------



## Mattaus (Dec 2, 2013)

An even shorter shorty. Very clean look. If people didn't know better they could easily think its something surefire offered!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyF (Dec 2, 2013)

I like this!.


----------



## Redhat703 (Dec 2, 2013)

Very nice and clean mod Sir


----------



## samuraishot (Dec 2, 2013)

Well done


----------



## scout24 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll take one, pleaae...  I'll even supply the E series head...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone!:wave:

scout24, PM sent..:thumbsup:

It's funny how sometimes a modification so simple can seem so satisfying and be so useful!


----------



## scout24 (Dec 2, 2013)

PM on it's way back to you. Thanks!


----------



## scout24 (Dec 10, 2013)

Okay, maybe not quite the bling factor as Tim's brass work recently, but I'm happy as hell with the Mule head he was kind enough to make for me. Here's some pics. On a Ti McClicky pack, an AA Malkoff MDC body, and as it will live at my house: On an E1B body, hosting a Sundrop 083B LE, with a Scoutlight tailcap. Looks like it grew there!!! Fantastic, functional mod. Thank you, sir!!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 10, 2013)

It's always good to hear when packages make it to thier destinations. :thumbsup:
I'm glad that you like it! All those hosts look B.A. but, the Malkoff and E1B hosts look really slick!


----------



## scout24 (Dec 10, 2013)

:twothumbs Thank you again, Tim. :bow:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 10, 2013)

No problem at all. :wave:


----------



## ma tumba (Jan 23, 2017)

Came across this thread just by accident while looking for a proper mule head for my new e1e. What an amazing thing! I think that the domed glass is great for it allows for even wider beam. But I wonder what was the purpose of replacing the original flat glass in the first place?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 23, 2017)

ma tumba said:


> Came across this thread just by accident while looking for a proper mule head for my new e1e. What an amazing thing! I think that the domed glass is great for it allows for even wider beam. But I wonder what was the purpose of replacing the original flat glass in the first place?



Its been a while since making mine with the domed window but, I think it was the only window I had available since the original had a crack in the side. It did also allow the light engine to thread in a bit more and for the bottom of the head to be trimmed slightly shorter to make it smaller overall. Just finished a couple more of these the other week for one of the members here.


----------



## chillinn (Jan 23, 2017)

bad post deleted!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 23, 2017)

chillinn said:


> I am in need of a couple stock Elite heads. Rather than permanently altering the stock head, if any have extras, consider selling to me!  I realize there are dozens of thousands out there unused, if not more, but I can't find them anywhere. My purpose is to use them as they were intended, but with a Tad Customs E-socket. PM me you Elite head hoarders! TIA!



Not really the place for posting a "Want To Buy" add, chiilin. 
There's a section for that type of post.
This is a thread meant for the discussion of e-series mule head conversions.


----------



## ma tumba (Jan 23, 2017)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Its been a while since making mine with the domed window but, I think it was the only window I had available since the original had a crack in the side. It did also allow the light engine to thread in a bit more and for the bottom of the head to be trimmed slightly shorter to make it smaller overall. Just finished a couple more of these the other week for one of the members here.



PM sent...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 23, 2017)

ma tumba said:


> PM sent...



Back at ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## chillinn (Jan 23, 2017)

deleted. Have a nice day.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 23, 2017)

Gen2 (and later) E-series bezels are not rare ... and there is a difference between discussing mods of limited vintage stock, and placing a subtle (or unsubtle) WTB in a discussion thread


----------



## chillinn (Jan 23, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Gen2 (and later) E-series bezels are not rare ... and there is a difference between discussing mods of limited vintage stock, and placing a subtle (or unsubtle) WTB in a discussion thread



I'll voluntarily delete my posts, with my sincerest apologies to any offended.


----------



## Jbraman (Jan 24, 2017)

Can someone explain to me exactly what a "mule" is?


----------



## Offgridled (Jan 24, 2017)

Jbraman said:


> Can someone explain to me exactly what a "mule" is?




images upload

A mule has basically no reflector= pure flood light no hot spot.
Can be single, triple or quad set ups..


----------



## scout24 (Jan 24, 2017)

Still have the head you did for me, DaFAB, and still using it as it looks in my rhird pocture anove.  Thanks again.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 26, 2017)

scout24 said:


> Still have the head you did for me, DaFAB, and still using it as it looks in my rhird pocture anove.  Thanks again.



Thanks great to hear, scout24! 
Gotta love some mule action!


----------



## ma tumba (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey Tim, your inbox is full..


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 20, 2017)

ma tumba said:


> Hey Tim, your inbox is full..



Cleared


----------



## ma tumba (Mar 10, 2017)

Tim, check your inbox please


----------



## EseriesModder (Mar 10, 2017)

I've been admiring this since you first posted it. I've been too shy to tell you how awesome I think it is, but I keep coming back to look at it. I have to admit, my first impression was that this had to be sacrilegious, but after seeing that you retained the ability to use stock bezels and even the stock #140 gaskets I became really impressed. The way you threaded the entire interior I think is great, because I'm not a fan of permanently installed LEDs, and your set up is a perfect solution. It even makes adjusting for height easy. And the domed crystal I think really pulls it all together. I'm a huge fan. If you ever do this again I'd love to have one.


----------

